# My collection of picking/string skipping/sweep exercises (free to you!)



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

*How do you delete a thread?*

I'm dumb, can't delete my thread!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Where are all the lessons?

POST THEM!


----------

